# Whats your favorite Traction Compound?



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm curious to know from anyone here to get a consensuses of what others use for traction compound for foam tires. I personally use Paragon ground effects. But I know the Paragon offers the traction Action and FXII and then there's the Corally with 3 more formulas to choose from. I would appreciate your response. *Reply in this post what you use.*


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Sun tan lotion, I always had consistancy problems (left on too long, left on not long enough) and the others are bad for your health. With the suntan lotion it just seems alot less sensitive to time left on. 

But this was with a 4wd where it didnt need the gobs of traction Paragon or Jack the Gripper can provide.


----------



## Homer Allman (Aug 15, 2002)

Sun tan is good.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Depends on how much traction you need:

Low Bite Carpet Track: Paragon Ground Effects
Medium bite Carpet tracks : Paragon Traction Action, Niftech
High Bite Carpet Track: TQ Mod, Jack the Slipper
Asphalt Track: Trinity Red Dot, Trinity Tire Tweek


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Paragon Ground Effects

RC


----------



## PRI_rc (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the fast response guys. I ment traction compound for carpet track foam tires. keep um coming.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I,d like to see what the guys that run foams on asphalt have to say also. 
I,ve been using Jack the Gripper on carpet and suntan lotion on asphalt but am looking for something better


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've been using Paragon FX2 for as long as I can remember. Those of you that are hunters probably know what I'm talking about when I say it smells kind of like Hoppes gun cleaner.  Seems to provide the traction I'm looking for.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i can't seem to get the paragon wintermint smell out of the toolbox (not that its bad) no matter what i do. it's like its got an endless leak somewhere. 

suntan lotion works great on asphalt, and i like Jack Gripper or Parma/Bud's tire stuff for carpet. wipe it off good =)


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i use tq mod for carpet and red dot out side! I never heard of suntan lotion what brand do you use?

Brandon


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Fl Flash said:


> I,d like to see what the guys that run foams on asphalt have to say also.


For stock I like Trinity Red Dot, very consistent from start of the run to the finish. Put on 5 min then wipe off.

I tried suntan lotion and the car pushed severely for about the first 6 laps then it came in real nice. But I didnt like the idea of throttle driving at the baginning of the race.

I tried Trinity Tire Tweak and that hooked me up too much for stock for 19T and Mod it works.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> i use tq mod for carpet and red dot out side! I never heard of suntan lotion what brand do you use?
> 
> Brandon


SPF 45, make sure its oil free and if you can find it, make sure its not waterproof.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Oh I have been using Coppertone water babies spf 45, it is waterproof and seems to have worked well. 

I did find out the higher the SPF the more traction it provides. This past summer I saw some SPF 60 that I had a notion to buy but I didnt.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks guy! I never in 5 years have heard of suntan lotion!!

Brandon


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> Oh I have been using Coppertone water babies spf 45, it is waterproof and seems to have worked well. I did find out the higher the SPF the more traction it provides. This past summer I saw some SPF 60 that I had a notion to buy but I didnt.


this is dejavu.. didnt we have a discussion on spf and traction once long ago?

fyi, i use the suntan lotion mostly on mini's and carpet. i use the stinky loving paragon on 1/10 rubber for asphalt.

i usually leave the SPF 45 on for like 10 mins.. and its perfect. (depending on track). i put mine in a photo-tube (the one where you get rolls of film in) and thats more than enough for a days worth of mini racing.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

patcollins said:


> Oh I have been using Coppertone water babies spf 45, it is waterproof and seems to have worked well.


The stuff I used was a CVS brand spf 45, it was not waterproof.
Kinda thicker and had alot of traction.

I bought some of the waterbabies stuff but put it on the tire and wiped it back off, seemed like it wouldnt have any grip.
Maybe I should have tried it, lol


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Been using suntan lotion(45) on foams for 20 years. Also Goop hand cleaner when I ran carpet indoors.The I also make the formula that was used by many down here in florida for outdoors .The old school guys Dan Rodder,Eddie Herrmann and several others made the stuff. As far as I know I'm the last one that remembers the secret formula that I still use.If your coming to the on-road nationals next week you can try some in practice.


----------

